# passat 33b 1988 syncro 2.2 jt KE2-Jet/ hi from russia



## ario655 (Jan 9, 2013)

need electric schema volkswagen quantum syncro 1988 gt .
i found http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...n/vw-quantum-82-88-factory-repair-manual.html . maybe some of you have this in pdf. =)


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...m-repair-manual-1982-1988-download-ebahn.html Buy the download. 
1988 is a 32b :beer:


----------



## ario655 (Jan 9, 2013)

110$  
it not our way. my car costs 500 :^)


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Post a picture of your Passat from Russia!


----------

